# Massey Ferguson 165 MK2 Hydraulic Pump Problem/Issue



## Johan Venter (11 mo ago)

Good day

We recently bought a secondhand Massey Ferguson 165 tractor (year and hours unknown). The tractor is fitted with a MK2 hydraulic pump. The lift or pump however do have so issues. 

When we try to hook and pickup/lift heavy implement (slasher) the tractor does not want to lift the implement via the 3-point links. Smaller or less heavy implements (rake) does not show the same problem. With regards to the more heavy implements (the implements are not too heavy for the tractor and should easily be able to lift the equipment), if we adjust the control lever fast from the down position to the up position the tractor lifts the equipment to the required height and the tractor automatically then lowers it again, with the control lever still in the up position. This happens with both the pressure/position and draft control levers separately. We tried to have the response lever in the fast responding position and slow position but still managed to get the same result of the equipment lifting to a certain point and then quickly lowering to the ground again. We also tried with higher revs on the tractor, but still the same problem persists. The PTO does engage and seems to be working 100%. 

We replaced all the O-rings on the pump, replaced the valve chambers with new chambers and vales, replaced the rings on the pistons of the pump with new ones, cleaned the filter, replaced the hydraulic control valve, replaced the hydraulic oil, replaced the lever assembly valve control and roller and pin, replaced the relief valve and replaced the O-rings on the stack pipe.

We are stuck at the moment as to why the lift is responding in this manner. Could it be that some internal setting of adjustment might have been tampered with or what would the next step be in assessing the issue and repairing the hydraulics?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Johan, welcome to the forum.

Two possibilities come to mind:
1) Your pump pressure may not be up to specifications. Max pressure from the pump should be about 2000-2500 psi. I would install a pipe "tee" with a 3000 psi gauge into the high pressure line from the pump. See what the pressure is when trying to lift the heavier load.

2) Your lift piston seals may be by-passing too much fluid at the higher pressure required. If this is the case, replace the lift piston seals.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Was this problem present before this work was done? I suspect it was, and the problem was incorrectly diagnosed.

At this point, I would assume that the pump and related parts are functioning since it does lift the load. The problem is more likely linkage related, probably in the area of the top link draft sensing mechanism. Was that portion checked/adjusted when the lift cover was off?

You should by now be familiar with removing the right side cover exposing the control valve roller and the associated links it contacts. I would begin there. Remove the cover, start the tractor, raise the lift (with the heavy implement attached) and watch what happens. If things are operating properly the control valve roller should first move to the full raise position, the lift arms should raise, and when the arms reach proper height the linkage should then move the roller slightly forward to the hold position. If however, the linkage moves the roller further forward to to the lower position, then you would want to reconsider the linkage adjustments. You should be able to reach in at this point, move the links against the spring tension and allow the roller to move back to the raise position and see what happens as you control the links manually.


----------



## Johan Venter (11 mo ago)

Hi BigT

Thank you for the feedback. Will try during this week and let you know.


----------



## Johan Venter (11 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> Was this problem present before this work was done? I suspect it was, and the problem was incorrectly diagnosed.
> 
> At this point, I would assume that the pump and related parts are functioning since it does lift the load. The problem is more likely linkage related, probably in the area of the top link draft sensing mechanism. Was that portion checked/adjusted when the lift cover was off?
> 
> You should by now be familiar with removing the right side cover exposing the control valve roller and the associated links it contacts. I would begin there. Remove the cover, start the tractor, raise the lift (with the heavy implement attached) and watch what happens. If things are operating properly the control valve roller should first move to the full raise position, the lift arms should raise, and when the arms reach proper height the linkage should then move the roller slightly forward to the hold position. If however, the linkage moves the roller further forward to to the lower position, then you would want to reconsider the linkage adjustments. You should be able to reach in at this point, move the links against the spring tension and allow the roller to move back to the raise position and see what happens as you control the links manually.


Hi Fedup. I think you might be leading us on the correct path. Read the same tips on a different forum, and will try it out this week and let you know. Thank you very much for the feedback.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

you might want to look at how much more strength you get out of it with more throttle. If revving it up gets it just a little stronger, that is likely a relief in action. If revving it up gets it much stronger, I would suspect a pump or cylinder seal bypassing. a relief will go from fully closed to fully open in a fairly tight range where as leaking will have a range much more dependent on flow.


----------

